# new tarpon setup



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Trying to get a tarpon rig setup before trip to keys in a couple weeks. Looking at a 10 wt maybe axiom or ticr x. I'm thinking this should be versatile enough. Trying to keep overall expense somewhat reasonable and an 11 or 12 wt will not see much use aside from trip.

Between the 3 reels listed what is the best option?
Galvan t12 leaning toward this one because its light.
Abel super 11
Colton torrent 9, 10, 11 size


----------



## jlb05f15 (Apr 4, 2012)

Echo Prime 1 piece 10wt
Galvan makes a pretty good reel. I had a t-10 and was happy with it. 
Personally I have Nautilus NV reels. I am really happy with them.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Is the echo a fast rod? If I can get away with a galvan t10 that would probably save me some money. Don't know if it has enough backing capacity


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Went and casted cross current pro 1 piece, echo prime 1 piece and tfo axiom. Walked out with the cc pro, it was the clear winner for my preference. 
Now just need to figure out an 11/12 size reel without breaking the bank.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Went and casted cross current pro 1 piece, echo prime 1 piece and tfo axiom. Walked out with the cc pro, it was the clear winner for my preference.
> Now just need to figure out an 11/12 size reel without breaking the bank.


galvan all the way


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Narrowed down to a couple reels. Galvan is nice but too much. Van srall cvex or colton torrent?


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Narrowed down to a couple reels. Galvan is nice but too much. Van srall cvex or colton torrent?


Holy cow, the van staal is cheaper than the galvan? crazy...


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah less by quite a bit.


----------



## mkyhagan (Jul 1, 2012)

Sorry to interupt the discusion but el9surf where did you cast all the different rods?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Orlando outfitters


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I just listed a Biscayne Rods 10wt 1 piece - a steal at $165.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Just saw. Already picked up a loomis cc pro 11 wt. Thanks though.


----------



## nbk65bo (Sep 11, 2008)

check out the cheeky reels. pretty solid and great pricing.Just got the thrash. has really good capacitys. I know that the echo is not a gloomis but how did it cast. i would think it is heads above the tfo. i have a echo 3 12wt and it casts pretty good. never overly heavy. 
chris.


----------



## FredGrunwald (Sep 24, 2012)

I got the Colton Torrent 12wt. Things amazing haven't got to really test it much besides a trip to Miami for some night poons but thing seems bullet proof.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The echo casted well and I almost went with it. It had good balance of power and finesse. Decided to cast the loomis at the last minute and it just had that perfect feeling. It has that feel that it can punch a fly line straight through the wind. As for the tfo I was really dissapointed for all of the positive things I had read about the axiom. That was honestly more in my price range but it just felt sloppy to me. I wanted to like it for the price. I am also digging the idea of a single pc rod. No ferruls to line up or break points to worry about on a big fish.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Yeah less by quite a bit.


Huh, all the c-vex reels I'm seeing are way more expensive than the galvans. Maybe I'm missing something...


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Red look on ebay. Selling new in the 300's
Having said that I went with the colton torrent. Got it yesterday and what a reel for the money. It's nicer and more solid than most of the reels twice its price. It has more drag capability than both the galvan t12 and nautilus that I checked out. Also the spindle is a lot bigger in diameter than either of the other two. just beefy overall with a solid feel. Dowside is the weight but that's less of a concern since I'm not blind casting this setup. For the price I think thr torrent is in a class on its own.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Yeah, cause retail the van staal was much higher than the galvan. I think the galvan is a more attractive reel, though. Are you going for the tarpon along the beaches here, or heading farther south (keys/everglades)? Cause I know a couple killer flies for the spooky beach tarpon....


----------

